
DeluxePaint/DPaint original 1986 amiga source code - kristiandupont
https://github.com/DutchmanDavid/DeluxePaint
======
grenoire
Aaaand it's gone.

~~~
gbraad
It was unofficially redistributed from the Computer History Museum page:
[https://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/electronic-arts-
deluxe...](https://www.computerhistory.org/atchm/electronic-arts-deluxepaint-
early-source-code/) It states the following:

> and does not give you the right to license it to third parties by posting
> copies elsewhere on the web.

